
And the browser losers are ... everything but Chrome - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/102421/and-losers-are
======
GvS
"everything but Chrome" is incorrect. From article:

"Internet Explorer, Safari and Firefox. The one major Web browser left
standing? Google Chrome"

"That said, I should also note that Pwn2Own didn't offer prizes for anyone
beating up on other popular Web browsers such as Opera or the Linux operating
system."

~~~
abp
Additionally: "None of the hackers targeted Google's Chrome web browser.

However, one should be careful with drawing conclusions about the security of
the individual products. Pwn2Own is mainly a hacking extravaganza. Nobody
knows who spent how much time on finding security holes and developing the
appropriate exploits. Charlie Miller, for instance, told the The H's
associates at heise Security that he focused on Safari from the start. He
added that it's open to speculation whether it would have taken him the same
amount of time to find an exploit in Chrome. In Miller's opinion, Pwn2Own
isn't a suitable basis for conclusions about which product is the most
secure."

Taken from
[http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Pwn2Own-2010-iPho...](http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Pwn2Own-2010-iPhone-
hacked-as-well-as-IE-8-Firefox-and-Safari-963463.html)

~~~
gamache
The difference between attacking Safari and Chrome is that once you've found
the browser hole, which may well exist in both browsers, you still need to
break out of Chrome's sandbox. If one is going to attack a WebKit browser,
Safari's definitely the easier choice.

------
aw3c2
just another late pwn2own post, pretty bland.

